# Vibrations/Engine noise of 04 Maxima



## 04Maximaowner (Nov 18, 2005)

I have an 04 Maxima with 33000 on it will all factory reco. maintainenance done on it. Lately I have noticed it that even when the car is idling, the engine noise is noticable and while driving it is more obvious. I can feel the vibrations clearly and it has become a concern for me. I can hear the piston movement while driving.....this car is supposed to have speed sensitive volume....
Any thoughts..suggestions welcome..


----------

